# Dont turn the rabbit loose



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

NJ man charged after rabbit left in woods

The Associated Press

MARLBORO, N.J. - Think twice before giving a real rabbit as an Easter gift.

A New Jersey man is accused of abandoning his family's pet rabbit in the woods behind his Marlboro home.

Jong Park was issued summonses for abandonment and failure to provide food, water or shelter to a pet. The 51-year-old could face up to $2,000 in fines if convicted.

Monmouth County Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Police Chief Victor Amato says the family wanted the rabbit "to make new friends." Amato says they didn't understand a domesticated animal can't survive on its own.

The rabbit, named Hope, is regaining its health.

Information from: Asbury Park Press, http://www.app.com

*************************************************************
What has this country come to? This guy could have stewed this rabbit, turns it loose and is facing this over it.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

WOW! Talk about PETA maybe having a say. What happens now when you flush your live or dead goldfish down the toilet...just don't tell anybody right?


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Ever watched the movie "Hoodwinked"?

As they say, "Never trust a bunny"


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

We can all sleep better tonight knowing the guy who let the bunny go will face justice. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

catfisherman2 said:


> WOW! Talk about PETA maybe having a say. What happens now when you flush your live or dead goldfish down the toilet...just don't tell anybody right?


Another "don't ask don't tell" in the making! in that town you could probably do time for letting your rabbits have sex in public!  these loser "progressives" have to be stopped at the fed,state and local level, vote em out next time.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

HARRY2 said:


> We can all sleep better tonight knowing the guy who let the bunny go will face justice. :eyeroll:


I know Im going to sleep better.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

HMMMMM Somebodys "pet" rabbit has been running around town for the last 9 months surviving just fine. FWIW wild rabbits don't have a very long lifespan anyway.

:eyeroll: First they want us to set them free, then when we do we are being cruel. :eyeroll:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

He could have brought it to an animal shelter. They are completely in the right for punishing him. At 51 years old, he certainly should have known better. It disgusts me when I see the pet store at our local mall that has a constant promotion of "But a cage, get the rabbit free!" That is disgusting. I would think you should all feel the same. How would you feel if someone abandoned their precious hunting dog? I bet you would think that would be pretty cruel. Rabbits have a personality like none other. They are friendly like dogs, and REALLY smart. I had my rabbit that I got for kindergarten graduation until after I graduated high school! He was 12 years old when he died.


----------

